# My first bread board



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Walnut ... Maple ...Purple Heart ... Mesquite ...red oak


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For some reason I got the impression you were from Texas before I looked at your info. :laughing: The cutting board looks good but you may have difficulty with wood movement having wood going in different directions. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> For some reason I got the impression you were from Texas before I looked at your info. :laughing: The cutting board looks good but you may have difficulty with wood movement having wood going in different directions. Cross your fingers.


 did the same design in bottom of a big segmented bowl couple of years ago ...no problem yet ....will keep fingers crossed ...


----------



## TonyVT (Mar 17, 2015)

That looks great! 

I usually give my boards a good soak with mineral oil. Do they move much, regardless of grain direction after they have been "sealed" with the oil?


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

TonyVT said:


> That looks great! I usually give my boards a good soak with mineral oil. Do they move much, regardless of grain direction after they have been "sealed" with the oil?


 thanks Tony .... I used a mix I bought has oil and some kind of wax ... I'll post product name tomorrow


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is really nice and if I stare long enough, the star looks 3D.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea, that's definitely very cool.
No doubt from Texas. That was my first thought too. ha ha


----------



## Metz12 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bread board ends would help with your movement. Awesome job though. That is really cool. Love the purple heart inlays.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey, pardon a dumb question....but what's the difference between a bread board and a cutting board?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> For some reason I got the impression you were from Texas before I looked at your info. :laughing: The cutting board looks good but you may have difficulty with wood movement having wood going in different directions. Cross your fingers.


Oh come on Steve. Give the up his due. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Wen Del
You are quite talented. I'm impressed. God love you for not calling it a cutting board. 

You going to spill your guts and tell us how you accomplished this great looking.... bread board.

Al


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm impressed. Nicely done.


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Hey, pardon a dumb question....but what's the difference between a bread board and a cutting board?


 I could wrong about this but I never cut any kind of meat on a wood board ... The juices get down in the knife cuts and can be bad to eat .... So only use wood for bread cutting ....the only dumb question is the one you don't ask ...
Thanks


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I'm impressed. Nicely done.


 thanks ... I've been really impressed with you wood working also ....


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Wen Del You are quite talented. I'm impressed. God love you for not calling it a cutting board. You going to spill your guts and tell us how you accomplished this great looking.... bread board. Al


 Mr Al ... Yes when I get a few minutes of free time I'll gladly show the secret to making this bread board ...


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

Metz12 said:


> Bread board ends would help with your movement. Awesome job though. That is really cool. Love the purple heart inlays.


 thank you ... And I'll are the ends if I have any movement at all ... I use as much purple heart as possible .... Love the stuff and it makes momma happy!!!!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

wendell white said:


> I could wrong about this but I never cut any kind of meat on a wood board ... The juices get down in the knife cuts and can be bad to eat .... So only use wood for bread cutting ....the only dumb question is the one you don't ask ...
> Thanks


Crap dude, you just smacked a hornets nest with a baseball bat.


----------



## 123pugsy (Dec 6, 2014)

That looks fantastic. Good job of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

epicfail48 said:


> Crap dude, you just smacked a hornets nest with a baseball bat.


Yea. That's not really the direction I anticipated taking the thread.


----------



## Road rider (Jan 29, 2012)

epicfail48 said:


> Crap dude, you just smacked a hornets nest with a baseball bat.


 not my intention ...I posted this pic because I would like for this forum go back to being about wood work and helping anybody that needs help .... I'm so done with the pissing matches here on site .... I posted my opinion on the subject only .... It was not a statement of fact ... Please don't take it as that... Use any or all cutting boards that you choose to use ....this one of mine( my wife's ) will only be used for cutting bread .... If she ever uses it at all ... So far just propped up on counter as a display piece ... 
Thanks and let's see some more pics of wood working here ...


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry for asking such a difficult question folks. 
I certainly didn't mean to add to whatever pissing matches are ongoing.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

wendell white said:


> not my intention ...I posted this pic because I would like for this forum go back to being about wood work and helping anybody that needs help .... I'm so done with the pissing matches here on site .... I posted my opinion on the subject only .... It was not a statement of fact ... Please don't take it as that... Use any or all cutting boards that you choose to use ....this one of mine( my wife's ) will only be used for cutting bread .... If she ever uses it at all ... So far just propped up on counter as a display piece ...
> Thanks and let's see some more pics of wood working here ...


Nah, it was just sarcasm. Safety of wood cutting boards is one of those topics that sends people into a frenzy, kinda like festool, craftsman, harbor freight and polyurethane as a finish.

No offense taken mate, i was just making a joke


----------

